
If This Is Your Inspiration from Space, You’re Doing It Wrong - dxbydt
https://hackaday.com/2020/05/31/if-this-is-your-inspiration-from-space-youre-doing-it-wrong/
======
fxtentacle
I was also feeling irked by that comment, especially because those 3 are also
famous for:

\- treating their employees badly

\- narcissism, or a lack of empathy

\- greed

\- drugs & sex scandals

\- tax evasion

~~~
pensatoio
I’ve yet to meet a person that didn’t try to pay the minimum amount of taxes
legally possible, but I’d agree with you on all the other points.

